# [H] HUGE Grey Knight Army SUPERBLY PAINTED [W] Cash or Paypal



## surfboard66 (Jun 1, 2012)

This is my swan song to Warhammer 40k. Now that I'm getting more and more obligations I just don't have time to play anymore and my interest has faded. I have spent well over 500 Hours painting this army. This was literally the army of my dreams that I made true. I want it to go to some one that will put it to good use so that is why I'm posting it up here. Its $1500 for the entire army but $1600 for the cases, dice, codex, and display board included. Its a completely reasonable price considering that BTP sells their armies at a much higher value but with much worse paint jobs. I really hope some is interested. 

I have made a video displaying all the models in the army here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udHLp-FNp94&feature=youtu.be 

ALL MODELS HAVE A GLOSS VARNISH WITH A DULL VARNISH OVER THEM. 

If you have any questions at all feel free to PM me, email me at [email protected], text me at 908 425 8645 or even call me. Thank you very much for looking! 

feel free to put give me any offers...i just might accept them.


----------

